# Ciclosporin and tranexamic acid tablets



## Cornetto (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi

I am taking cyclosporine postnatal to treat psoriasis. I have started my menstrual cycle and take tranexamic acid tablets due to heavy bleeding. I have been told some drugs can alter the toxicity of the cyclosporine. Are you able to advise if it safe to take tranexamic acid whist on ciclosporin? I take 100mg ciclosporin in morning and 50mg in evening. I usually have 3 tablets of tranexamic tablets per day for 2-3 days.

Thanks for your help

Cornetto


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

There is no evidence of any interaction between these medicines. Should be fine to take them together.


----------

